# Schattenkrieger zu Schwach?!



## crazyb00n (1. Oktober 2008)

Hallo

Also mir kommt es so vor als sei der Schattenkrieger viel zu schwach. Er trägt nur leichte Rüstung, hat (bei mir) kaum Wiederstand oder Resistenzen und geht sobald er angegriffen wird innerhalb von 1-3Sekunden down. Der hält echt null aus!

Die Bögen haben nur etwa die hälfte an Schaden als die Nahkampfwaffen (DMG/SEK von den Werten her) und die Hexenkriegerin hat gleich 2 -.-#

Vom Schaden her ist er nur Mittelklasse und die Caster hauen doppelten Schaden raus.

Im PVE bzw 1on1 PVP ist man total unterlegen. Wenn man den Gegner nicht auf Distanz halten kann geht man schnell unter, vor allem weil man im Nahkampf kaum Schaden anrichtet und die Aktionspunkte schnell weg sind. Selbst aber ne Menge Schaden nimmt.

Ich spiele gerade viel "Tor Anroc" und das is auch wieder so ne sache.. denn von glaub ich 50 spielen hatten wir von der Ordnung es vielleicht 2mal geschafft gleich am Anfang den Stein zu nehmen (weil ein Weißer Löwe durch die Lava gelaufen ist) sonst hat ihn immer die Zerstörung und die haben irgendwie viel mehr und stärkere Nahkämpfer und meist auch besseren Heal. Wir verlieren also meisten und bekommen um die 800-4000Erfahrung und die Zerstörung zwischen 9000-16000, das ist einfach nur unfair...

Im Open RVR sind so gut wie alle Burgen und Lager ROT, an die Rufrüstung kommt man so garnicht (hatte noch nicht eins!). 


So wieder zurück zum Schattenkrieger. Ich finde selbst die Caster halten mehr aus, vor allem bei der Zerstörung, was man da immer an Schaden reinballern muss bis die mal tot sind...

Und die Caster z.b. die können ihre Zauber auch im Nahkampf wirken, wir Bogenschützen nicht.

Achja und was ich noch blöd finde.. der Maschinist und der Squiq treiber scheinen mir im Fernkampf mind. genau so stark zu sein wie der Schattenkrieger. Denn im 1on1 mit einem Squiq treiber verliere ich meist und das OHNE sein Pet... er haut einfach mehr Schaden raus oder heilt sich.. kA. Und dann hätte er ja noch das Pet als Vorteil.

Das spielen macht so echt kein spaß.. immer sterben.. alle Klassen besser Zerstörung gewinnt immer..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Habt ihr auch einen Schattenkrieger um Level 20 rum oder so?! Würde gerne mal eure Meinung dazu hören.


----------



## Thip (1. Oktober 2008)

Ich spiele auch einen Schattenkrieger auf lvl 22 und ich habe sehr viel Spaß in allen Spielbereichen.
Das mit dem Oft Sterben in Szenarios geht eigentlich, aber ich gebe dir schon zu 80% recht, aber das mit dem sterben liegt nur daran das auf Seiten der Zerstörung fast das ganze Szenario Team grundsätzlich nur aus Tanks,Nahkampf DD´s und Heilern besteht und das auf Seiten der Ordnung fast immer nur aus DD´s wo von 40% Feuermagier sind und 40% Hexenjäger. Aber man kann es trotz alle dem schaffe ein Szenario zu gewinnen, dank Gilde,TS und Menschen die es drauf haben und den Sinn ihres Charakters verstehen.
Ich habe übrigens auf Geplänkel geskillt und ich finde das man da sehr gut Massenschaden für das PvP machen kann und man kann auch super viele DoT´s auf dei PvE Helden knallen.

MfG Thip


----------



## Sethek (1. Oktober 2008)

crazyb00n schrieb:


> Also mir kommt es so vor als sei der Schattenkrieger viel zu schwach. Er trägt nur leichte Rüstung, hat (bei mir) kaum Wiederstand oder Resistenzen und geht sobald er angegriffen wird innerhalb von 1-3Sekunden down. Der hält echt null aus!



Du wechselst aber schon in die Ansturmhaltung, wenn Du den Nahkampf nicht vermeiden kannst, oder? Die verdoppelt Deine Rüstung, damit hast Du das pendant zu mittlerer Rüstung und Boni auf Waffenkunde, was die Parierwertung verbessert - überhaupt ist Waffenkunde der Heilsbringer schlechthin, die Rüstungsreduktion funzt auch im Fernkampf.



> Die Bögen haben nur etwa die hälfte an Schaden als die Nahkampfwaffen (DMG/SEK von den Werten her) und die Hexenkriegerin hat gleich 2 -.-#



Der Schaden ist relativ uninteressant, der bezieht sich nur auf die autoattack.




> Vom Schaden her ist er nur Mittelklasse und die Caster hauen doppelten Schaden raus.



Das zwar nicht, aber deutlich mehr, und das ist auch gut so, denn Schattenkrieger können sich auch, egal welches spec, im Nahkampf helfen, wenn mans richtig anstellt. Ausserdem hat der Schattenkrieger wirklich hammerharte debuffs - die kommen nur dem Schaden von allen zugute, wer also seinen Spaß drauszieht, selber in jedem Szenario mehr Schaden ausgeteilt zu haben als jeder andere, für den ist das natürlich kein Argument - dem empfehl ich auch nen Feuermagier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






> Im PVE bzw 1on1 PVP ist man total unterlegen. Wenn man den Gegner nicht auf Distanz halten kann geht man schnell unter, vor allem weil man im Nahkampf kaum Schaden anrichtet und die Aktionspunkte schnell weg sind. Selbst aber ne Menge Schaden nimmt.



Grundsätzlich ist WAR nicht auf 1 gegen 1 gebalanced. Mit Scout- und Skirmishskillungen hab ich in 1on1-Situationen auch arge Probleme gehabt, wenn ich nicht grad jemand wirklich überrascht habe - mit assault-skillung geht das viel viel besser irgendwie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Im Open RVR sind so gut wie alle Burgen und Lager ROT, an die Rufrüstung kommt man so garnicht (hatte noch nicht eins!).



Hier ein kleiner Tip, als Mitglied einer Gilde, die Zutritt zu Sigmars Hammer in Altdorf hat, kann man sich die Rufrüstungen auch da kaufen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






> Achja und was ich noch blöd finde.. der Maschinist und der Squiq treiber scheinen mir im Fernkampf mind. genau so stark zu sein wie der Schattenkrieger. Denn im 1on1 mit einem Squiq treiber verliere ich meist und das OHNE sein Pet... er haut einfach mehr Schaden raus oder heilt sich.. kA. Und dann hätte er ja noch das Pet als Vorteil.



Ganz ehrlich - der Squigtreiber ist derzeit in der Nahrungskette gaaaaanz weit unten. Wenn Du das Gefühl hast, er macht im Fernkampf mehr Schaden, dann zwing ihn in den Nahkampf. Da bist Du einem Squigtreiber eigentlich immer überlegen. Desgleichen caster - Ansturmhaltung, auch mit scout- oder skirmishskillung, und umbursten. Mit beiden genannten skillungen sollte man aber alles andere aus sicherer Entfernung beharken.

Ich liebe den Schattenkrieger. Man kommt weder an den Schaden reiner DDs ran, noch hält man sonderlich viel aus, aber man hat je nach skillung Zugriff auf richtig dreckige debuffs und ist im Nah- und Fernkampf brauchbar - Fernkampf mit moderatem, aber stetigem dps (und nein, Magus und Maschinist teilen da nicht mehr aus, niemals, auch nicht mit havoc- oder riflemanskillung) und Nahkampf mit relativ hohem burst, der allerdings viel AP kostet. 
Ich mochte ihne vorher, aber seit meinen assault-gehversuchen finde ich ihn hammernützlich und flexibel.


----------



## Gunnii (2. Oktober 2008)

Bis lvl16 spielte es sich relativ zäh, nachdem ich allerdings die 20 hinter mir gelassen hatte wurde es immer lockerer in RvRs und beim Questen. Er entwickelt sich auch zu einem annehmbaren DD. 
Dabei hat er zwar recht schlechten Burstdmg (ich geh so gut wie jedem 1vs1 aus dem Weg), aber gerade Gegner im Zerg mit Feuer, Breitkopf und Glassplitterpfeil drauf gehen recht schnell ein bei weiterem Beschuss (und AE´n noch die umstehenden). Davon ab gibt es nichts nervenaufreibenderes als anfliegende Schnellfeuersalven für den Gegner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Garwin (2. Oktober 2008)

Ich mach immernoch mehr Dmg als die meisten Feuermagier o_O

Gerade mit eiternder Pfeil zerlegt man auch die Tanks gut. Außerdem freuen sich alle Meeles über den Säurepfeil.

Gruß Justicia

PS: Im Szenario sterb ich max 1 - 2 mal, zieh mich immer rechtzeitig zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jerberan (2. Oktober 2008)

gegen einzelne ziele macht der SW jetzt sicher noch nicht soviel schaden. das kann sich mit 40 und entsprechender skillung/spielweise aber sehr stark ändern .
zurzeit mache ich meinen dmg eher über aoe .und das nicht zuwenig .
dank der taktik "gesplitterte Pfeile" aus dem geplänkelbaum trifft der "Spiralig gefiederte Pfeil" alles im umkreis von 20 fuß um das ursprungsziel .
ein schuß mit 1 sec castzeit welchen man im laufen casten kann und alles im umkreis von 20 fuß um das ziel trifft . besser gehts eigentlich nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dazu dann in den 2. taktikslot noch "Auffüllende Schüsse" und man bekommt bei jedem crit 40 AP zurück. damit lässt sich SGP ohne AP-probleme endlos spamen .
dann immer noch schön Flammenpfeil und Glaspfeil in den zerg sofern man nicht in bewegung bleiben muss und schon kommt eine ganze menge dmg zusammen .
wenn man dann noch mit lvl 24 die 3. moralfähigkeit "explosive Schüsse" bekommt (welche man dank genug moral durch aoe eigentlich alle 60 sec nutzen kann) kann man durch intelligentes einsetzen aller aoe-skills eine ganze gruppe von gegner innerhalb von 10 sec allein zerlegen .

im nahkampf IMMER in die ansturmhaltung wechseln . es gibt nichts schöneres als ein meele der mit 50% hp bei einem ankommt ,direkt mal entwaffnet wird und bevor er überhaupt mitbekommen hat was passiert ist mit der nase im dreck liegt *g


----------



## Kikolool (2. Oktober 2008)

Wobei man sagen muss Opportunistic Strike bekommt man ja erst mit 25? glaub ich.
Ab dann gehts aber echt gut mit dem SW


----------



## floke (3. Oktober 2008)

also ganz ehrlich, der single target dmg vom Schattenkrieger ist der stärkste im Spiel. hab in den BG schon des öfteren einen 3k Crit hingelegt (mit unerschütterlicher Fokus) und wenn man dann die restzeit des fokus mit schnell feuer ausnutzt liegt so ne caster klasse innerhalb von sekunden. 
Eiternder Pfeil hats halt drauf^^ der macht bei mir unbuffed 1k 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Jerberan (3. Oktober 2008)

floke schrieb:


> also ganz ehrlich, der single target dmg vom Schattenkrieger ist der stärkste im Spiel. hab in den BG schon des öfteren einen 3k Crit hingelegt (mit unerschütterlicher Fokus) und wenn man dann die restzeit des fokus mit schnell feuer ausnutzt liegt so ne caster klasse innerhalb von sekunden.
> Eiternder Pfeil hats halt drauf^^ der macht bei mir unbuffed 1k
> 
> 
> ...



lvl?equip?wieviel ballistik?wieviel init?


----------



## floke (3. Oktober 2008)

Ballistik ~ 630
Init ~ 240
Rüstungsdurchdringung ~25%

lvl 31

http://img515.imageshack.us/my.php?image=charlizef020bg1.jpg

http://img362.imageshack.us/my.php?image=charlizef019ls1.jpg

einmal t3 Szenario auf nem Marauder

und einmal im t4 auf nem Schami

bitte schön


----------



## Jerberan (4. Oktober 2008)

so dicke crits sind jetzt wohl nichtmehr möglich auser man hat "unshakable focus" und vengeance laufen .
die taktik "verzauberte pfeile" im späherbaum wurde generfed und "eiternder Pfeil" umgeht jetzt nichtmehr alle resis des gegners .
damit ist die taktik meiner meinung nach total sinnlos .würde flammenpfeil den dot genau wie glaspfeil direkt auf alle in xfuß um das ursprungsziel verteilen würde die taktik sinn machen. 
aber ein leiden das erstmal 15 sec auf dem ziel laufen muss damit der aoedot zündet ist useless da 15 sec im pvp eine ewigkeit sein können .glaspfeil ist da wegen dem direktdot auf alles in range die bessere wahl .
natürlich kann man noch eine 2. taktik nehmen die den grundschaden von flammenpfeil erhöht ,was einen aber nur noch mehr davon abhängig macht das das target nicht in den 15 sec stirbt und danach genug leute um das target rumstehn damit ein bischen dmg dabei rumkommt .


----------



## crazyb00n (4. Oktober 2008)

Also ich habe einen Level 25 Schattenkrieger mit 652 Ballistik und ich kann nicht so fette Crits raushauen.
Dennoch ist der Schaden den der Schattenkrieger anrichtet recht angenehm.


----------



## floke (4. Oktober 2008)

"so dicke crits sind jetzt wohl nichtmehr möglich auser man hat "unshakable focus" und vengeance laufen"  ganz klar nur so und nicht anders =) aber trotzdem nette crits 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## crazyb00n (4. Oktober 2008)

Meine Crits waren jetzt meist bei 1600-1700. Aber selten hat man auch mal extreme Crits die 2000-2800dmg machen.
Man braucht aber schon einige Zeit um erstmal die Rüstung zu schwächen, beide Angriffs-Plus Buffs zu aktivieren und dann noch 3Sekunden warten bis der Pfeil fliegt.


----------



## Ascían (4. Oktober 2008)

Ich kann die Aufregung des TE nicht ganz verstehen, habe meinen SW auf Melee geskillt und zusammen mit dem absolut geilen Aoe-Root und dem Snare aus dem Geplänkel-Stance kann man auch eine Gruppe Hexenkriegerinnen gut schnetzeln. Im Assault-Stance komme ich auf 900 Rüstung und ~260 Stärke, wenn man die Kombo mit Säurepfeil einleitet, dann den Dot vom Breitkopfpfeil, dann den Blutungsdot, dass wirkt wahre Wunder!

Anhang: Schadensoutput auf Level 21.

[attachment=5170:Ascian_M_085vol2.jpg]


----------



## crazyb00n (4. Oktober 2008)

Nicht schlecht, bzw. sehr gut was da an Schaden möglich ist.
Ich kriege bei Tor Anroc bis zum Schluss meistens um die 20.000 Schaden hin.


----------



## Ascían (4. Oktober 2008)

crazyb00n schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht, bzw. sehr gut was da an Schaden möglich ist.
> Ich kriege bei Tor Anroc bis zum Schluss meistens um die 20.000 Schaden hin.



Nur weiß ich natürlich nicht wie es aussieht, wenn man den SW als Range DD spielt - habe es mal versucht, aber es war mir zu wenig Schaden da, deshalb bin ich relativ schnell wieder auf Assault umgestiegen. Natürlich sollte man auch die Wahl seiner Ziele berücksichtigen: 

Melee-Priorität:

1. Zauberin/Squigtreiba
2. Schamane/Zelot
3. Hexenkriegerin
4. Chaosbarbar
5. Jünger
6. Tanks 
(wobei man die generell eigentlich ausser Acht lassen muss, die sind einfach zu dick gepanzert, dafür machen sie kaum Schaden, also eh vernachlässigbar)


Auch die richtige Wahl der Skills ist entscheiden, da der SW ja eine Plänkel-Klasse ist, sollte man die Ziele schön aus der Distanz "aufweichen", Rüstungsdebuff setzen und zudotten bis zum Hals. Dann erst in den Nahkampf, nach kurzer Zeit die Reissleine ziehen in Form von wirbelnde Bolzen, und mit einem Adlerauge oder Schnellfeuer den Rest geben. Hervorragend sind dabei die beiden Karriere-Taktiken "Meisterplänkler" und
 "Handgelenk-Schlitzer" - ergibt 25% mehr Damage innerhalb von 45 Fuß zum Ziel und entzieht dem Ziel bis zu 120 Initiative und Weapon Skill, und fügt sie einem selber hinzu.
Weiter ist es notwendig so schnell wie möglich die Stances zu wechseln, ich habe sie immer auf 3 Maustasten verteilt (Intelli Mouse Explorer 3.0).


----------



## Jerberan (4. Oktober 2008)

crazyb00n schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht, bzw. sehr gut was da an Schaden möglich ist.
> Ich kriege bei Tor Anroc bis zum Schluss meistens um die 20.000 Schaden hin.



versuchs mal wie ich beschrieben habe mit perma "spiralig gefiederter Pfeil" spamen .zusammen mit der ersten taktik aus dem geplänkelbaum kommst du auf weitaus mehr als 20k dmg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das nimmt einem zwar das burstpotenzial welches man mit "eiternder pfeil" hätte ,macht einen aber wahnsinnig beweglich was grade in einem szenario wie tor anroc sehr wichtig ist .
und ob ich jetzt jemanden umburste oder gleichzeitig auf mehrere den gleichen dmg mache und so die anderen dd die gegner down haun weil die gegnerischen healer nicht alle oben halten können ist egal. hauptsache die gegner sterben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jetzt mit lvl 32 lauf ich aber wieder bevorzugt in späherhaltung rum .auf averland geht im T4 nur das schlangendings-szenario am strand auf und dort komme ich mit burst und max range sehr viel besser klar .

@ ascian : die priorität meiner ziele sieht anders aus und ist auch ein bischen einfacher .ich ballere immer auf das was mir und/oder den healern am nächsten steht . sind die healer erstmal tot kommen die meeles als nächstes zu mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## burtonbullet (4. Oktober 2008)

Naja wenn man richtig spielt auf Range geht auch ganz schön was^^ Ballistik = 320  Geplänkel!!ftw

Steintrollkreuzung


----------



## Jerberan (4. Oktober 2008)

burtonbullet schrieb:


> Naja wenn man richtig spielt auf Range geht auch ganz schön was^^ Ballistik = 320  Geplänkel!!ftw
> 
> Steintrollkreuzung



welche taktik hast du da im ersten slot? meisterplänkler oder gesplitterte pfeile? sieht ja vom symbol beides gleich aus


----------



## burtonbullet (4. Oktober 2008)

gesplitterte Pfeile habe ich, und ich denke das macht auch am meisten aus wenn so 4-5 gegner vor dir stehn und du haust voll auf alle gleichzeitig ein^^


----------



## Stancer (4. Oktober 2008)

Wenn man immer nur in einer Haltung bleibt ist der SK wirklich schlecht.

Wechselt man aber je nach Situatioin die Haltung ist er extrem mächtig und kann es fast mit allem aufnehmen.
Der SK ist halt kein Easy-Mode-Jump-Shot-Jäger, sondern wie ich finde mitunter die anstrengenste Klasse im ganzen Spiel. Aber richtig gespielt haut er richtig rein.

Hatte in der Beta einen gespielt und er macht massig Spass, war mir aber dann zu anstregend alle 15 sek die Haltung zu wechseln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## crazyb00n (4. Oktober 2008)

Das mit dem ständigen Haltung wechseln find ich auch etwas schwerer. Vor allem weil das manchmal rum spinnt und sagt man hat keine Haltung obwohl der "Buff" angezeigt wird.
Aber was mir dabei am meisten Probleme macht ist das 1,2,3... klicken während ich mich bewege um z.B. gefiederter Pfeil auf meinen Gegner abzufeuern.
Achja und manchmal hab ich noch Probleme beim anwählen des (richtigen) Gegners. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Janinee (4. Oktober 2008)

hallo...

meine schattenkriegerin ist 20 und bei mir sieht das so aus:

seit level 17 level ich nurnoch über szenarios (überwiegend mourcains tempel). von den kills und vom schaden her bin ich immer 1-3.. der schaden liegt immer so bei 30.000-60.000. liegt natürlich nur daran, dass ich spiralgefiederter pfeil am laufenden band in gegner gruppen schiesse und eigentlich nichts anderes mache ausser schnellfeuer hier und da und schnell abhaue mit haltungswechsel/bolzen wenn jemand zu nah kommt (so weit sollte es gar nicht kommen)... das klingt zwar spassig mit solchen zahlen im szenario zu sein, aber naja... ich mache zwar irrsinnig viel schaden aber nicht an einem ziel sondern verteil ihn nur. picke ich mir mal einen raus den ich alleine umnieten will kann ich sehen wie sein balken in zeitlupe runtergeht (trotz säurepfeil vorher und breitkopfpfeil)... da kommt nicht viel rum bei adlerauge und schnellfeuer, es sei denn, die zweite moralfähigkeit (+100% mehr schaden) ist bereit, dann geht es - nur damit kann ich jemanden kurz unter druck setzen. 

was mich an der klasse am meisten stört ist das questen. es gibt viel zu viele nahkampf mobs bisher... ich stehe weit weg.. schiesse 2-3 mal, der letzte schuss breitkopfpfeil wenn möglich, wechsel die haltung..setz den nahkampf dot und hau drauf zZzZzzzz das dauert bis da gegner gleichen levels tot sind. meist kommen sie dann mit 50% hp oder mehr an. auch wenn ich schnellfeuer noch nach dem breitkopfpfeil aktiviere, dass das schnellfeuer in der nahkampfreichweite weiterfeuert, ändert das nicht viel... habe hier eher das gefühl einen nahkämpfer zu leveln, der halt beim pull etwas mehr schaden macht dann aber im nahkampf brav seine 2 knöpfchen drückt *gähn*. (gilt für mobs ein level über oder unter mir, wenn ich 3-4 level drüber bin siehts schon anders aus aber so will ich nicht questen!)

pro:

- viel aoe schaden im pvp
- interessante spielweise im pvp (taktisch, positionierung, bisschen support)

contra:

- zu wenig schaden auf einzelne ziele im pvp, fernkampf sowie nahkampf, ein bisschen mehr könnte es schon sein.
- langweiliger nahkampf. gut wir sind fernkämpfer, aber man wir tlw. doch recht schnell in den nachkampf gezwungen und durch gegnerfähigkeiten dort gehalten. taktik lautet hier "hab ich einen heiler im rücken?".. wenn nicht good bye denn haltungwechseln, vielleicht vorher noch breitkopfpfeil auf den gegner bekommen reicht gegen einen guten gegenspieler nicht, der schaden ist zu gering.


gerade bei schaden auf einzelne ziele hoffe ich das da mit späterem level mehr kommt, sowie mehr utility im nahkampf...


----------



## Jerberan (5. Oktober 2008)

das stur in einer haltung rumrennen mist ist ist klar .wenn man aber alle 15 sec seine haltung wechseln muss macht man etwas grundlegend falsch. man spielt nicht vorrausschauend und wählt nicht die richtige range zum gegner. oder die mitspieler sind so scheiße das man mit allem rechnen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (ich gehe jetzt nur vom pvp aus) .
auf tor anroc laufe ich in 90% der fälle rum wie schon mehrfach beschrieben. die restlichen % muss ich in die ansturmhaltung um zu überleben .
liegt evtl daran das ich die skills die ich in allen haltungen nutzen kann auch in jeder haltungsleiste liegen habe .so muss ich wenn ich zb in der plänklerhaltung bin und kurz auf max range dmg machen muss nicht die haltung wechseln weil adlerauge ,schnellfeuer etc auch in der leiste liegen . keine ahnung wie das bei euch ist .

@ crazyboon : leg dir "spiralig gefiederter pfeil" auf eine taste nahe der bewegeungstasten oder wie ich sogar auf 2 .
ich habe statt WASD   ESDF zum steuern genommen weil ich so mehr hotkeys habe die ich schnell erreichen kann. "spiraliger dildo" (insider) liegt bei mir auf A und G . so habe ich egal wie und in welche richtung ich mich bewegen muss immer einen finger frei um "spiraliger dildo" zu casten .
einfachererweise kann mans auch auf eine maustaste legen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die sind bei mir nur schon für andere sachen belegt .


----------



## Jerberan (5. Oktober 2008)

@janinee : das du nicht viel dmg an einem einzelnen ziel machst liegt halt daran das du dich darauf ausgelegt hast möglichst viel dmg auf viele ziele zu machen . wenn du dich wie zb sethek eher auf ansturm spezialisierst bist du eben besser im nahkampf .
auserdem hast du noch nicht genug skillpunkte um eiternder pfeil nutzen zu können . sobald man den hat sieht der dmg gegen einzelne ziele wieder ganz anders aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das questen sieht bei mir mit lvl 32 auch nicht anders aus. auf max range 2-3 mal draufballern >breitkopfpfeil>ansturmhaltung>gegner im nahkampf niederprügeln>AP vollregen und wieder das gleiche von vorn .
weil mir das keinen spaß macht lvl ich auch hauptsächlich durchs pvp was mit beiden quests und einer stammgruppe+ts auch viel schneller gehn kann als durchs questen .
oder such dir eine stammgruppe um PQs zu grinden. das gibt jede menge ep ,tränke und crap zum verkaufen .
mal eben 20 mobs zusammenpullen und umhaun wie die tanks oder champions farmen wie die healer ist als SW leider nicht drin .


----------



## hax (6. Oktober 2008)

ich hab ne 24er hexenkriegerin und wurde dauernd von schattenkriegern gepwnt bis ich selber server gewechselt hab und nun schattenkrieger spiele. jetz lach ich alle aus und pwn selber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich find schattenkrieger sind eher overpowered als zu schwach.
10 sec AOE festwurzeln und das alle 20 sec!
und der dmg is auch in ordnung, vor allem weil man richtig weit weg stehen kann, die gegner checken das gar net so schnell da haste die schon auf 50% runtergeballert :>


----------



## Jerberan (6. Oktober 2008)

hax schrieb:


> ich hab ne 24er hexenkriegerin und wurde dauernd von schattenkriegern gepwnt bis ich selber server gewechselt hab und nun schattenkrieger spiele. jetz lach ich alle aus und pwn selber
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



so einen aoe-root hat jede rangeklasse und der root hat eine 50% chance bei dmg zu brechen. also nix mit op


----------



## Omidas (6. Oktober 2008)

Und da man immer noch das Teamplay mit einbeziehen muss.

HAb einen Freund, der SW spielt und wenn ich dann mal mit meinem Erzmagier mit komme ist das ein Klasse Team. ImTs schön absprechen und er kann sich in Geplänkelhaltung schön austoben und sich einen nach dem anderen vor nehmen. Und Ich kriege ihn gut durch geheilt, auch wenn ein Nahkämpfer an ihn dran ist. Okey ist dann zwar fast mein einziges Heilziel aber geht sich meistens aus. Dafür kann er mich sehr gut beschützen wenn hinter mir mir eine Hexenkriegerin auftaucht. Am besten einen Stun, zur Not ein Root und schon habe ich die Meter gewonnen um mich lang genug hoch zu heilen, während er den Gegner umholzt.

Also sehr gut gruppentauglich der SW (aus Heilersicht)


----------



## Black83 (8. Oktober 2008)

jo, ein glaspfeil der 9 sek lang auf den zielen für 50 dmg rumtuckert ist auch geiler dmg.
ich glaube echt ihr schaut nur auf diese schwachsinnigen statistiken !

effektiv kann man damit garnix machen, nur rumleechen und supporten.
total daneben die klasse.

AE schaden und in bewegung bleiben - jo, das klappt auch nur solang man die gegner von hinten aufreibt.
normalerweise drücken die kurz tab, dann hast die ganzen melees an dir kleben die dich in 5 sek zerreißen.

da ist echt jeder char effektiver der nur 10.000 dmg pro bg macht, dafür aber einen ganzen heiler zerlegt.
der schattenkrieger ist nicht zu mehr gut als im keep rumzuhocken und AE zu spammen.

schnellschuss oder eiternder pfeil bringen genauso viel dmg wie der standard lvl1 skill.
schnellschuss castet 3sek und macht etwa die hälfte mehr an dmg wie adlerauge und der e.pfeil pfeift auf den rüssi debuff, wird dann auch noch durch resistzen reduziert

also muss man nochmal extra säurepfeil+normale hits reinsemmeln. sinn hätte das ganze wenn der eiternde pfeil nochmal einen rüssi debuff hätte oder eben resis ignorieren würde, wie pre nerf.
da kannst gleich debuffen und mit dem lvl1 skill draufholzen  - kommt aufs selbe raus !

man hat zwar lauter skills, aber im grunde ist es vom dmg her wie der standard angriff - was bei anderen klassen nicht so ist !
nur die cooldown skills bringen überhaupt erst spürbaren fortschritt, nur zu dumm das man bei jedem kagg globale CD hat und die meisten dinge nur paar sek halten -.-


----------



## Sethek (8. Oktober 2008)

Black83 schrieb:


> effektiv kann man damit garnix machen, nur rumleechen und supporten.
> total daneben die klasse.



Ja, da hast Du sicher recht - wenn man die Klasse auf AE-Szenario-Schadens-leechen spielt, ist sie wirklich total daneben.



> AE schaden und in bewegung bleiben - jo, das klappt auch nur solang man die gegner von hinten aufreibt.
> normalerweise drücken die kurz tab, dann hast die ganzen melees an dir kleben die dich in 5 sek zerreißen.



Öhmja, Ansturmhaltung und gut, wenn ich die meelees am Rektum kleben habe, dann heisst das, der Heiler hat sie eben da nicht - insofern ist das schonmal ne gute Sache. Jede Skunde, die man im Fokus überlebt, ist eine gewonnene Sekunde - klar liegt man da am Ende im Dreck - aber wer nicht?



> da ist echt jeder char effektiver der nur 10.000 dmg pro bg macht, dafür aber einen ganzen heiler zerlegt.
> der schattenkrieger ist nicht zu mehr gut als im keep rumzuhocken und AE zu spammen.



Also ein Schattenkrieger, der von hinten aus dem Heilercamp bischen Fokusschaden verteilt und wenn die meelees dann an den Heilern steht, die im Nahkampf im Verbund mit nem tank in 3 Sekunden umpölzt und so die Heiler schützt ist unnütz? Okay, gut daß wir drüber gesprochen haben. Ich weiß nur, daß ein BW wirklich nur laufen kann, wenn meelees in Schlagdsitanz kommen - so nen einzelnen Barb oder ne Hexenkriegerin kann ein Schattenkrieger, der weiß was er tut, grade in den eigenen Reihen, schon recht gut im Zaum halten.

Eine Klassenkritik an einer Plänkel-Hybridklasse, die sowohl im Nah- als auch im Fernkampf was kann - wenn auch jeweils klar weniger als die Spezialisten - die sich nur auf einen Aspekt der Klasse konzentriert, kann ich nicht ernstnehmen, leider.


----------



## Black83 (8. Oktober 2008)

Sethek schrieb:


> Ja, da hast Du sicher recht - wenn man die Klasse auf AE-Szenario-Schadens-leechen spielt, ist sie wirklich total daneben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das was du beschreibst ist Tankjob.
Wieso sollte man einen SK  heilen der vorne rumlümmelt statt die Schildträger und Melees?
Damit er seinen 20m weiten AE Schaden reinbretzeln kann um 1k dmg an 5 Zielen zu produzieren?

Das ist bestenfalls die super-generfte "bomben"-AE Klasse aus DAOC. Nur hier fällt halt nix mehr um.
Dann doch lieber den gimped Feuerpfeil und Glaspfeil gefolgt von paar normalen Schüssen.

Zu allem Überfluss musst du als Skirmisher in Bewegung sogar auf den Autoshot verzichten, der funzt scheinbar nur wenn man steht..
Ein billiger Versuch den WoW Hunter zu klonen, zu dumm das man dann auf die geniale Idee kommt allem und jedem Knockbacks zu geben sowie ranged Snares auf 60m. Vor allem den Nahkampfklassen - da macht kiten so richtig Laune.


----------



## Jerberan (8. Oktober 2008)

Black83 schrieb:


> jo, ein glaspfeil der 9 sek lang auf den zielen für 50 dmg rumtuckert ist auch geiler dmg.
> ich glaube echt ihr schaut nur auf diese schwachsinnigen statistiken !



50 dmg die sekunde an 5+ zielen ist also garkein dmg . aha
auserdem ist Glaspfeil ein Leiden welches nicht nur auf dem ursprungsziel als Leiden zählt .dh man haut einmal Glaspfeil in die menge und kann dann schön mit Schattenstachel debuffen ohne auf jedes target nochmal Breitkopfpfeil machen zu müssen.



> effektiv kann man damit garnix machen, nur rumleechen und supporten.
> total daneben die klasse.



tja wenn man sich darauf auslegt oder zu dumm zum spielen ist ja



> AE schaden und in bewegung bleiben - jo, das klappt auch nur solang man die gegner von hinten aufreibt.
> normalerweise drücken die kurz tab, dann hast die ganzen melees an dir kleben die dich in 5 sek zerreißen.


in der plänklerhaltung bewegt man sich am besten zwischen den eigenen meeles und healern. kommen gegner durch zieht man sich hinter die healer/caster zurück .das sollte einem eigentlich schon beim betrachten der fähigkeiten klar werden.



> da ist echt jeder char effektiver der nur 10.000 dmg pro bg macht, dafür aber einen ganzen heiler zerlegt.
> der schattenkrieger ist nicht zu mehr gut als im keep rumzuhocken und AE zu spammen.


ich hab schon mehr als einen healer solo zerlegt. wenn du das nicht schaffst L2P



> schnellschuss oder eiternder pfeil bringen genauso viel dmg wie der standard lvl1 skill.
> schnellschuss castet 3sek und macht etwa die hälfte mehr an dmg wie adlerauge und der e.pfeil pfeift auf den rüssi debuff, wird dann auch noch durch resistzen reduziert
> 
> also muss man nochmal extra säurepfeil+normale hits reinsemmeln. sinn hätte das ganze wenn der eiternde pfeil nochmal einen rüssi debuff hätte oder eben resis ignorieren würde, wie pre nerf.
> da kannst gleich debuffen und mit dem lvl1 skill draufholzen  - kommt aufs selbe raus !



Schnellfeuer ist auch als schneller finisher auf max range prima da es keine castzeit hat ,auch noch dmg macht wenn das ziel auser sichtweite ist und es unterbricht in 3 sec 9 mal einen cast .
also mit adlerauge hab ich noch keine 2k crits ohne dmgbuff an stoffis geschafft .mit eiternder pfeil schon. 
säurepfeil sollte man sowieso auf jedes target debuffen bevor man seine anderen fähigkeiten nutzt. -800 rüssi auf lvl 32 sind ja mal sowas von garnicht zu gebrauchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






> man hat zwar lauter skills, aber im grunde ist es vom dmg her wie der standard angriff - was bei anderen klassen nicht so ist !
> nur die cooldown skills bringen überhaupt erst spürbaren fortschritt, nur zu dumm das man bei jedem kagg globale CD hat und die meisten dinge nur paar sek halten -.-


bei anderen klassen ist das auch nicht anders und erst die CD-skills bringen verbesserungen . und was juckt mich der kack GCD von 1,4 sec bei einem cast von 2 sec+ .der GCD beginnt schon beim casten des skills und nicht erst nach dem beenden. dh er ist nach ende des casts schon längst wieder zuende .

wenn du einen OLOLaimedshotarcaneshotsteadyshot-hunter haben willst bist du hier falsch.


----------



## crazyb00n (8. Oktober 2008)

lol Schattenkriegrr und wenig Schaden.
Mein bester Crit war mit nem 27er Schattenkrieger: 3076 DMG!
Hör auf zu cheaten, dann ist 3000 für dich auch ne ganze Menge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist jetzt Level 28, sobald ich auf 29 komm kann ich neues Equip anlegen und komme so auf 750Ballistik. Da geht aber bis 40 denke ich noch einiges an Dmg nur mal ganz so nebenbei. Es ist nur halt sehr empfindlich damit musst du leben wenn du dein ballistik max haben willst. Du hast hier kein Pet das mal eben alles abfängt oderso.
Falls du lieber mehr Rüstung, Stärke und Leben willst dann musst du am besten immer zwischen Geplänkel und Ansturm wechseln, dann ist Späher nichts für dich.


----------



## Sethek (9. Oktober 2008)

Black83 schrieb:


> Das was du beschreibst ist Tankjob.



Häbittewie?
Ein Tank, der hinten steht und Fernkampfschaden macht?...

Oder meinst Du das "Heiler beschützen"-Ding? Sorry, aber wenn da nur Tanks stehen, dann halten eventuelle meelees ab T3 einfach viel zu lang durch und hauen viel zu extremen Schaden raus. Ist auch abhängig vom tank und den jeweiligen knockbacks/-downs, klar, aber ich persönlich finde, daß gerade die Kombination aus "Da hast guard, dann knockdown/-back für 2,3 Sekunden Atempause - so lange braucht ein assault-Schattenkrieger für ne Hexe - und schnellen kill durch Schattenkrieger das non-plus-ultra ist. Und wenn man grad keine meelees von den Heilern pflückt, schiesst man respektablen Fernschaden raus oder debufft mal pauschal ne Menge Leute.



> Wieso sollte man einen SK  heilen der vorne rumlümmelt statt die Schildträger und Melees?
> Damit er seinen 20m weiten AE Schaden reinbretzeln kann um 1k dmg an 5 Zielen zu produzieren?



Hm, wie gesagt...der Schattenkrieger steht je nach Situation weg, dran oder irgendwo dazwischen. Die Skillung gibt da nur vor, wo er jeweils stärker ist, aber sie bestimmt keinesfalls 100% des Kampfes. Wenn man sie das bestimmen lässt, hat man das Gefühl, die Klasse sei vergimpt.



> Zu allem Überfluss musst du als Skirmisher in Bewegung sogar auf den Autoshot verzichten, der funzt scheinbar nur wenn man steht..



Ja wie, Bewegung? Jetzt auf einmal doch?

Das ist natürlich ein herber Rückschlag, der quasi das ganze Klassendesign schrottet. Gibt ja nicht genug Schüsse, die im laufen funktionieren...



> Ein billiger Versuch den WoW Hunter zu klonen, zu dumm das man dann auf die geniale Idee kommt allem und jedem Knockbacks zu geben sowie ranged Snares auf 60m. Vor allem den Nahkampfklassen - da macht kiten so richtig Laune.



Erstmal ist da gar nix ein "WoW-Klon", denn bei WoW ist der Jäger eine reine Fernkampfklasse mit bischen CC. Nahkampf dient da nur dazu, wieder auf Abstand zu kommen. Wenn Du den Schattenkrieger so spielst, klar: Dann suckt der einfach. Lieber nen BW, der macht substantiell mehr Schaden und hat mit dem Schild von Aqshy und dem AE-root auch genausoviel Möglichkeiten, auf Abstand zu gehen (eigentlich kaum realisierbar, genau wie beim Schattenkrieger).

Die zahlreichen soften CCs die viele Klassen haben sind wieder was ganz anderes, denn die betreffen den Schattenkrieger genauso wie alle anderen Klassen - ob das nun gut ist ode rschlecht? Kann man diskutieren, ich finds gut, weils die Kämpfe viel schneller macht.

Nochmal: Genau weil der Schattenkrieger eben KEIN WoW-Jägerklon ist, passt er wie er ist. Wenn Du ihn auf Teufel komm raus als reinen Fernkämpfer spielen willst, erleidest Du damit einfach Schiffbruch - offensichtlich ist auch das der Fall, sonst würdest Du nicht so extreme Ansichten vertreten. Doch liegt nach Deinen Ausführungen ("Das ist tankjob") das Problem schlicht in Deiner Herangehensweise.

Der Schattenkrieger ist eine Klasse mit leichter bis mittlerer Rüstung, die sowohl im Nahkampf als auch im Fernkampf Schaden austeilen kann (und sogar ne AoE-Komponente hat). Daß diese Vieleitigkeit zu Lasten der Stärken jeweils geht, ist klar, sonst wär er schlicht imba - wenn ein Feuermagier, der im Nahkampf so gar nix reisst, plötzlich nur genausoviel Schaden macht wie ein Schattenkrieger, der (auch mit Fernkampfskillung, einfach mal statt alles in BF zu packen ein bischen den WS hochziehen) auch im Nahkampf gut austeilt, das wär mies. Genauso mies, wie wenn da im Nahkampf plöztlich Barbaren-DPS rauskäme.

Dieses Konzept *ist* problematisch, keine Frage - aber eigentlich nur im PvE, wos klar abgegrenzte Rollen gibt. Bosse mit AE oder hoher Rüstung sind meeleefeindlich, Bosse mit schwacher Rüstung aber raid/gruppenweitem Schaden sind eher squishy-feindlich - einen Boss, bei dem man phasenabhängig beides braucht, würde den Schattenkrieger auf gleichem level sehen wie die anderen DDs, so sind aber nicht alle Bosse, weswegen er hier (im PvE) meistens die A-Karte hat.

Im RvR ist die Flexibilität aber wirklich stark und definitiv wichtiger als die blanken Zahlen.

Die Diskussion ist aber relativ müßig - Du bist absolut festgefahren in Deiner Meinung, er sei schlecht, weil er im Fernkampfschaden hinter reinen Fern-DDs zurückbleibt, ich bin der Meinung, daß er zwar zurückbleibt, aber das gut und richtig so ist.


----------



## Perkone (9. Oktober 2008)

Der Schattenkrieger ist meiner Meinung nach auch dafür ausgelegt, eher in den hinteren Reihen zu werken und leicht gepanzerte sowie angeschlagene Ziele zu erledigen. Mitten in den Zerg damit laufen endet meist auf dem Boden der Tatsachen *g* Meiner is zwar erst lvl 6 oder so, aber macht trotzdem Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rolyn (9. Oktober 2008)

hmm also ich hab mir gestern nen sw erstellt und vorher 1,5 jahre nen hunter in WoW gespielt... wollte nie ne nachmache dafür deswegen hab ich vor auf nahkampf zu skillen und zu equipen... hier auf "wenig dmg" und so rumzuhacken halte ich mit meinen vielleicht 10 spielstunden schonmal für völlig banane... wie auch bei wow gibts in der dmg liste mal nen, beim beispiel sw, der jetz viel dmg hat und der jetz mal wenig dmg hat... das liegt oft auch an der spielweise des spielers... wie ers gerne hat... das der sw zu schwach is kann ich mir nicht denken was ich aber für wichtig halte is schonmal das man, wie oben erwähnt die tasten verlegt... ich habs auf 1,2,3,4 (4für ne nicht so häufig verwendete option),r,f,v,c,x,y... das ganze dann mit alt nochmal und du kannst während dem bewegen schon geil noch feuern und so... das man den hunter nicht mit nem sw vergleichen kann is eh klar weil ja genau für die pvp skillung eines hunters das herz fehlt... das pet, und ein hunter in wow is im nahkampf vielleicht grad mal besser als ein caster mehr is da nich^^ n sw haut im nahkampf doch schon gut rein... besonders stell ichs mir im späteren spielgeschehen (lvl 35-40) schon sehr schwer vor immer in der richtigen haltung zu sein und die richtigen taktiken angewandt zu haben...bei wow war das nur die richtigen schüsse casten, schon warste ganz oben in der liste -.-´ worauf ich auf jeden fall hinaus will ist, das ein hunter und ein sw nicht zu vergleichen sind, nur weil sie nen bogen in der hand haben... spiel nen kobold dann haste n pet... auf den mittleren lvlstufen sollte man sich auf keinen fall sorgen machen... ich errinner da mal an das beispiel was ich von wow noch kenne... was warn mage bis lvl 40? n schurken onehit im pvp?? und am ende waren frostmages mit skill doch schon sehr krank...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich freu mich bereits auf highlvl mit so richtiger styler rüssi grünehäute zu schnetzeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jerberan (9. Oktober 2008)

sorry rolyn aber nach etwa 1/4 deines posts musste ich wegen kopfschmerzen aufhören zu lesen .
wenn du so nett wärst dort ein paar absätze und satzzeichen einzubaun werde ich es komplett lesen und dir gerne helfen sofern sich in der wall of text ein problem oder eine frage versteckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gunnii (10. Oktober 2008)

Jerberan schrieb:


> sorry rolyn aber nach etwa 1/4 deines posts musste ich wegen kopfschmerzen aufhören zu lesen .
> wenn du so nett wärst dort ein paar absätze und satzzeichen einzubaun werde ich es komplett lesen und dir gerne helfen sofern sich in der wall of text ein problem oder eine frage versteckt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Word

Da ich gerade aus einem BG Marathon rauskomme, habe ich aber auch noch mal eine Frage. 

Was haben wir zum Ausgleich für den Squig bekommen den der Treiber hat? Weil die Bäume sind soweit ich weiß gleich aufgebaut, dieselben 3 Haltungen, die Skills sind was ich bis jetzt gesehen hab mehr oder weniger gleich.... ?


----------



## Jerberan (10. Oktober 2008)

unsere fähigkeiten machen mehr dmg als die vergleichbaren skills des treibers um den zusatzdmg durch das pet auszugleichen


----------



## Kakeshi (11. Oktober 2008)

Gunnii schrieb:


> Word
> 
> Da ich gerade aus einem BG Marathon rauskomme, habe ich aber auch noch mal eine Frage.
> 
> Was haben wir zum Ausgleich für den Squig bekommen den der Treiber hat? Weil die Bäume sind soweit ich weiß gleich aufgebaut, dieselben 3 Haltungen, die Skills sind was ich bis jetzt gesehen hab mehr oder weniger gleich.... ?




naja, wenn du den squieqtreiber etwas schwächst und ihn dann im nahkampf angreifst, hast du aufjendefall die besseren karten. im gegensatz zum squieg, kann sich der schattenmeister auch im nahkampf halbwegs wheren. gegen den squig optimal.. aber auch nur gegen den squig xD. solange ich den gegner nicht halbwegs schwäche, bin ich hilflos im nahkampf. gegen tanks bin ich natürlich hilflos.

bin allerdings auch level 12... komm aber auch irgendwie niht vorran XD


----------



## crazyb00n (11. Oktober 2008)

Mein Schattenkrieger ist jetzt Level 30 und der ist einfach nur genial. Ich habe mir eben noch schnell nen Bogen bei dem 17er Kapitel geholt (35er Mobs) und die gehen innerhalb weniger Sekunden tot. Man verliert 0-1500gesundheit während des kampfes. Kritische treffer braucht man kaum, alle angriffe sind sau stark. Trotz den 5lvl unterschied kriegt man mit dem SW 1200dmg hin ohne Kritisch zu treffen.


----------



## DrColossus (12. Oktober 2008)

Hallo erstmal, 

also nach Jahren von Daoc in dem ich einen Waldläufer gespielt hatte und Wow in dem ich einen Hunter (der Bewaffnete Tierzüchter) hatte, muss ich auch mal meinen Senf loswerden.


Ich bin mit meinem SW inzwischen lvl 30 und meiner Meinung nach werden überall nur die falschen Sachen verlangt: DMG DMG DMG

Ich finde das Falsch...der DMG ist gut so wie er ist...auf keinen Fall mehr..wir sind keine Caster!!!

ABER ...die Range...die Reichweite...da krie gich das kalte Grauen.

in der Späherhaltung grad mal 10% mehr Oo...das sind 10 Fuß..3!!!Meter...3 Meter in WAR sind mal eben zu lang auf der Tastatur geblieben...das ist nix (davon abgesehen das die Rangeanzeige eh bugges is wenns um die 10 % geht).
die 3 Meter sind doch keine Strecke für einen Caster...Zack isser drin und losgeht das gecritte von denen..und die Heiler lachen sich einen ab..rein und raus aus der Range..kiten kannste bei den ganzen Dottern eh knicken..kommst ja gar net ran..

Und kommt mir net mit Gruppenspiel...wenn ichs aufn 1on1 runterkastriere sollte ich doch wohl ne chance haben gegen nen 5 level unter mir liegenden Heiler oder ? 

Aber nicht nur die Range von der Späherhaltung is nutzlos..ich finde gerade der Verlangsamungsschuss könnte nen kleines Rangeupgrade gebrauchen ( ja ich weis Rachsucht..der gegner liegt blabla). Oder wirbelnde Bolzen: wenn n Melee SO nah ran is, das ich wirbelnde Bolzen reinhauen muss, kann ich mir gleich die Kugel geben..die verlangsamen Dich genauso..werfen ihre Messer etc.. und weis Gott noch alles.

Meiner Meinung nach gehts hier nicht um DMG sondern um die Reichweite..achja und CD von den Haltungen runter :-)

Ein Caster muss im DMG über dem Bogi liegen..aber was darf der Bogi dann den andern voraus haben ? 
Ich erinner mich an Daoc, da hatte Reichweite noch ne bedeutung...naja..der Waldi wurde gegen Ende totgenerft..aber ich hoff Mythic machts hier besser...


----------



## Jerberan (12. Oktober 2008)

die reichweite ist situatinsbedingt echt zu klein . in der schlangenpassage zb jucken die 10% mehr range keinen caster . die machen einfach nen schritt nach vorne und criten dich weg bevor man den 2. schuß gecastet hat.
man kann sich halt leider von nirgends aus nen bischen anschleichen .
mal gucken wie das morgen mit lvl 35 und Kehlenschuss wird. aber bei 30 sec CD sicher nicht der bringer .ist eher zu gebrauchen um einen gefocusten healer am healen zu hindern .

was mich mehr stört ist die zu kurze laufzeit unserer debuffs und die teils recht langen cooldowns auf wichtige skills .
debuffs wie Augenschuss ,Schattenstachel ,Säurepfeil und Kehlenschuss sind in der theorie sehr nette debuffs .
aber versuch mit der kurzen laufzeit der skills einen gegner anständig zu debuffen und dabei dann auch noch dmg zu machen den man nicht mit einem lvl 20 heiltrank weghealen könnte .


----------



## Garwin (12. Oktober 2008)

Sooo nach langem hin und her hab ich mich entschlossen auch mal was zu schreiben.
Ich spiele auch einen Schattenkrieger momentan auf lvl 32.

Erstmal muss ich dazu sagen, dass man die Klasse auf gar keinen Fall im 1on1 messen kann. Da ist sie fast jeder Klasse unterlegen. 
Der Dmg meines Sw ist ok meistens so unter den ersten 5, wobei das nur das Fall ist wenn ich Glaspfeil spam.

Ich bin Späher geskillt und sehe meine Rolle darin:

1. Ich untersützte die Melees die sich mit Tanks rumschlagen indem ich den Tanks Säurepfeil reindrücke, dass erhöht ihren DMG enorm gegen diese Panzerkolosse.

2. Ich suche mir die schlecht gepanzerten Ziele raus, Zauberin, Gobos, Zeloten und bombadier sie mit Adlerauge, Schnellfeuer etc, damit sie nicht mehr in Ruhe casten können.

3. Ich kümmer mich um Hexenkriegerin die den Castern und den Heilern an Sack wollen mit wirbelnden Bolzen, Kick, Slow etc.

4. Wenn nichts sinnvolles in Reichweite ist Sorg ich dafür, dass der Feind weiss das ich da bin, indem ich beschiesse und wieder abhau. Wird alles weider hochgehealt, aber nervt den Feind.

5. Ich bestrafe den Gegner wenn er im Pulg steht, dank Glaspfeil und explodierenden Pfeilen.

6. Schnapp ich mir die Leute weg die low abhauen wollen, dafür benutz ich meistens eiternder Pfeil.

Ich spiele dabei 90% in Späherhaltung, außer mir sollte einer am Arsch hängen, ansonsten achte ich immer auf genug Abstand. Meiner Meinung nach hab ich vorne bei den Melees als SW nichts zu suchen.


Das sind meiner Meinung nach die Aufgaben des Schattenkriegers.

Was mich aber tierisch nervt ist die Reichweite, mein Überlegenheit gegenüber Caster soll sein, dass ich nicht soviel Dmg mache wie sie aber weiter feuern kann. Dabei sind die 10% lächerlich, hier wär ne 20 Fuß Taktik sinnvoll.

Apropro Taktik und Skills, ich finde viele Taktiken sehr überflüssig.
Denk ich nur mal an die Taktiken die ich skillen kann als Späher.
1. Flammenpfeilbuff, na ja ganz nett aber eigentlich nur sinvoll, wenn man die andere Flammenpfeiltakik auch benutzt und das ist mir wiederum zu teuer.
2. 15% Crit für die Gruppe, joa und was is mit mir?
3. 35% weniger AP-Kosten, warum sollte ich das skillen, wenn ich für jeden Crit 40 AP zurück bekomme? Kommt meiner Meinung nach das gleiche bei Raus.

Meine Taktiken sind momentan, + Ballistik, 40Ap pro Crit und Dot, wobei der Dot bald durch + Crit ausgetauscht wird.
Ich finde keine wirklich guten Taktiken im SKillbaum...

Dann meine Talente im Spähbaum:
1. Glaspfeil, ganz gut hat bei mir Flammenpfeil ersetzt
2. Eiternder Pfeil, joa joa über kurz oder lang macht er den gleichen Dmg wie Adlerauge, ich benutz ihn um Tanks zu bearbeiten. Bei Stoffies bleib ich bei Adlerauge, weil die eh kaum Rüssi haben.
3. Fällt die Schwachen, wtf? Nette Idee son Fernkampfhinrichten, aber 2 Sek Cast + Flugzeit o_O, bis dahin ist das Ziel Tot oder Vollgeheilt, deswegen sinnlos.



So mehr fällt mir erstmal nciht ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß Averland Justicia

PS. More Range plz


----------



## Jerberan (12. Oktober 2008)

Garwin schrieb:


> Apropro Taktik und Skills, ich finde viele Taktiken sehr überflüssig.
> Denk ich nur mal an die Taktiken die ich skillen kann als Späher.
> 1. Flammenpfeilbuff, na ja ganz nett aber eigentlich nur sinvoll, wenn man die andere Flammenpfeiltakik auch benutzt und das ist mir wiederum zu teuer.
> 2. 15% Crit für die Gruppe, joa und was is mit mir?
> ...


die flammenpfeiltaktik wurde leider generft . davor hat mit der taktik "eiternder Pfeil" alle gegnerischen resistenzen umgangen. da war die taktik noch sinnvoll .
die 15% crit taktik wird evtl mit 40 und dem 4. taktikslot als raidsupport nützlich. davor ist der taktikplatz aber verschenkt .wir sollten von der taktik aber auch profitieren wobei 15% ein bischen zuviel sind.genauso wie sie für die gruppe zuviel sind .
die 35% reduzierte kosten sind echt nutzlos .selbst wenn man nicht viel critet geht man durch die langen castzeiten der späherskills eigentlich nie OOAP . da reicht "auffüllende Schüsse" was ich in jedem taktiksetup habe vollkommen aus .
wirklich sinnvoll sind eigentlich nur die taktiken "gesplitterte Pfeile" und "scharfe Pfeilspitzen" weil sie die hauptskills im plänklerbaum verbessern 



> Dann meine Talente im Spähbaum:
> 1. Glaspfeil, ganz gut hat bei mir Flammenpfeil ersetzt
> 3. Fällt die Schwachen, wtf? Nette Idee son Fernkampfhinrichten, aber 2 Sek Cast + Flugzeit o_O, bis dahin ist das Ziel Tot oder Vollgeheilt, deswegen sinnlos.



Flammenpfeil hab ich jetzt doch wieder in meine leiste genommen .da die zerstörung wie du wohl selbst mitbekommen haben dürftest auf averland meist mit nem pulk von meeles nach vorne rennt .ein flammenpfeil den man auf einen tank (die idr nicht vor ablauf von Flammenpfeil umfallen) castet macht dann doch ein bischen extra dmg .
Fällt die Schwachen werde ich auch nicht skillen .lieber stecke ich den punkt einfach so in den baum damit alle skills ein bischen mehr dmg machen .


----------



## seppix@seppix (12. Oktober 2008)

Ich hoffe der SK wird mit 40 endlich mal stark jetzt (lvl23) werde ich fast nur geopfert^^
Dmg output pfff der ist doch unter aller sau und warum weil er im laufen PFeile verschiessen kann?
Leider ist es so das der Gegner meistens hinter dir her rennt und dir nicht den gefallen tut im kreis zu laufen somit hat sich das mit dem pfeile in der bewgung auch geklärt.
Und das mit  der taktik die genervt worden ist (habe ich oben gelessen regt mich ja nun vollends auf da dachte ich mir ha endlich mal ewtas wo ich schaden machen könnte und nun ists auch versaut und nun frage ich mich warum sollte ich einen SK spielen warum ?

Antworten bitte ( keine antworten wegen dem styll oder wegen der geschichte)

Magier der gegenseite hat mir nen 1700 blitz reingehauen !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## McNorit (13. Oktober 2008)

Also warum SK spielen?

1. Er kann mehr als ein Caster und mehr als ein Fernkämpfer, denn er kann beides und damit ist er taktisch anderen Klassen überlegen.
2. Wer Daoc gespielt hat, weiß das jede Klasse mit entsprechenden RR auch bei Warhammer Online aus den Angeln heben kann, es kommt auf Skill, Taktik und Rufrang an. Ich möchte keinen SW begenen mit RR70. Denn dann weiß ich nicht nur das er noch sehr gute Fähigkeiten besitzt die andere nicht haben, sondern bin mir im klaren, das dieser Spieler gegen jeden der 10 anderen Zerstörungschars die richtige Taktik parat hat, auch gegen solche, die evt. vorher unbesiegbar schienen. Auch bei Warhammer Online ist es möglich, einen heavy Tank im 1:1 auseinander zu nehmen, wie solltet ihr allerdings selber herausfinden!

Zusammenfassend: Warhammer Online ist ein Taktisches Meisterwerk, einen eingebauten AutoWin Skill gibt es nicht und wird es nie geben, es kommt auf die Spielerfahrung, Spielwitz und Reaktionsfreudigkeit eines Spielers an. Wer von euch Warhammer Fantasy kennt, weiß das keine Rasse über ist, sondern immer auf den Spieler der sie spielt ankommt - DAS IST WARHAMMER!

Euer Norit

Die Volksfront mobilisiert zum Krieg


----------



## crazyb00n (13. Oktober 2008)

seppix@seppix schrieb:


> ...
> Magier der gegenseite hat mir nen 1700 blitz reingehauen !!!!!!!!!!!!!



Mh nunja du magst recht haben, die Magier hauen enormen Schaden raus bei einzelnen Zielen und auch AOE. Du als "Plänker"?! machst zwar gut AOE Schaden aber wirklich dicke Crits um z. B. Tanks umzuhauen das hast du nicht.
Wenn du nun einen Späher Schattenkrieger spielst dann machst du AOE nicht mehr so viel Schaden, dafür aber gegen einzelne Ziele.
Als Späher sind zwischen 27-30 auch schon 3k-3,5k drin (jedenfalls hatte ich sie vor dem Patch. Nach dem Patch war mein bester Crit mit lvl 31 gerade mal 2427dmg mit 120%mehr Schaden und Eiternder Pfeil)

Ich finde den Schaden ganz okay bei dem Schattenkrieger aber die Reichweite (gerade als Späher) ist mir zu kurz. Ich finde auch die zeiten zu lang beim Abschuss eines Pfeils (gerade der Eiternde Pfeil). Es ist meistens so, ich buffe mich mit den Schaden + dingern und will einen Eiternden Pfeil abfeuern, dieser dauert aber eine halbe Ewigkeit. In der Zeit wird des öfteren schon wieder der "Cast" abgebrochen, oder du wirst von Squig, Squigherder, Tank etc. weggestoßen. Evtl. kommen dir aber auch einfach in dieser Zeit zu Nahkämpfer zu nahe und hauen dich vorher um. Dann wars das mit deinen Buffs. (nervt auch in Situationen wo die Feinde aus der Reichweite oder hinter Steine laufen, dann trifft meist nur der erste Schuss [Schnellfeuer])

Was ich auch sehr gemein finde sind die Jünger des Khain. Ich sehe die zwar immer schon von weiter weg und bin gerade dabei nen Schuss drauf abzugeben, doch bevor dieser trifft sind die Gegner schon wieder unsichtbar und im nächsten moment stehen sie auch schon hinter mir. Wenn ich dann diese Blutung (beim laufen dmg) drauf bekomme dann bin ich zu 100% immer tod, denn im Nahkampf biste eh verloren und weglaufen geht auch nicht, der skill ist so stark, der könnte mich glatt 2mal umhauen (habe noch nie einen so starken dot von einer anderen Klasse gesehen).

Und was mir beim Schnellfeuer aufgefallen ist, wir SW geben nur 5-6Schüsse ab die auch treffen aber der Squigherder schießt mindestens doppelt so schnell und trifft also mit doppelt so vielen Pfeilen, oder ist das nur Einbildung?
Feuerpfeil finde ich Abklingzeit zu lang.
Außerdem sollte SW vielleicht auch schleichen können (unsichtbar) gehört für mich zu solchen Leuten dazu. *unsichtbar die Leute in Anroc in die Lava kick* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich finde der SW sollte auch 2 Waffen tragen können allein schon aus dem Grund weil viele andere Klassen durch eine 2hand bzw. zwei 1hand Waffen einen Vorteil haben durch mehr Stats. Auf zweihandwaffen sind immer deutlich mehr Stats drauf (z.b. 27er Kolben: 47Stärke, 47Wiederstand) sowie 2 Talisman plätze! Und zwei 1hand haben ebenfalls zusammen ganzschön viel Stats und 2 Talisman-Plätze. Ich will auch sowas haben.. und nicht eine Waffe mit 28x, 12y.
Ballistik bringt zu wenig Schaden dazu. 1Ballistik ist 0,1dmg oderso.
Talisman mit +Ballistik gibt es meiner Meinung nach (durch Quest) auch weniger als andere. Man sieht oft Stärke, Int, Will...

Was boch blöd ist, bei dem Morallehrer da kriegt man am Schluss noch Taktiken wie: Zauber +2%Crit, Nahkampf+2%dmg oderso aber für Fernkampf gibt es nur: Autom. Angriff +2%dmg.
Was soll ich bitte mit Zauber, Nahkampf oder Autom. Angriffen?! Ich will auch eine Taktik haben die Fernkampfangriffe verstärkt.

Und diese Tränke die es bei Quest gibt mit +Ballistik die bringen rein garnichts. Also ich habe nicht gesehen das sich dadurch meine Ballistik, geschweige denn der DMG erhöht hat.


Ich mag meinen Schattenkrieger aber ich finde man hat ihn zu "schwach" gemacht.


----------



## Garwin (13. Oktober 2008)

crazyb00n schrieb:


> Ich finde den Schaden ganz okay bei dem Schattenkrieger aber die Reichweite (gerade als Späher) ist mir zu kurz. Ich finde auch die zeiten zu lang beim Abschuss eines Pfeils (gerade der Eiternde Pfeil). Es ist meistens so, ich buffe mich mit den Schaden + dingern und will einen Eiternden Pfeil abfeuern, dieser dauert aber eine halbe Ewigkeit. In der Zeit wird des öfteren schon wieder der "Cast" abgebrochen, oder du wirst von Squig, Squigherder, Tank etc. weggestoßen. Evtl. kommen dir aber auch einfach in dieser Zeit zu Nahkämpfer zu nahe und hauen dich vorher um. Dann wars das mit deinen Buffs. (nervt auch in Situationen wo die Feinde aus der Reichweite oder hinter Steine laufen, dann trifft meist nur der erste Schuss [Schnellfeuer])



kleiner Tipp, caste Eiternder Pfeil und benutz deine Fähigkeiten zB Zuverlässiges Zielen während der Pfeil in der Luft ist

Damit hast du normale Castzeit und 50% mehr Crit *g* geht auch bei Sprengpfeilen, 100% Dmg etc...

Gruß Justicia


----------



## Mikroflame (13. Oktober 2008)

crazyb00n schrieb:


> Was ich auch sehr gemein finde sind die Jünger des Khain. Ich sehe die zwar immer schon von weiter weg und bin gerade dabei nen Schuss drauf abzugeben, doch bevor dieser trifft sind die Gegner schon wieder unsichtbar und im nächsten moment stehen sie auch schon hinter mir. Wenn ich dann diese Blutung (beim laufen dmg) drauf bekomme dann bin ich zu 100% immer tod, denn im Nahkampf biste eh verloren und weglaufen geht auch nicht, der skill ist so stark, der könnte mich glatt 2mal umhauen (habe noch nie einen so starken dot von einer anderen Klasse gesehen).



*hust* Hexenkriegerin *hust*


----------



## crazyb00n (13. Oktober 2008)

achso ich dachte immer die heißen JdK. Ich muss gestehen ich habe bisher auch nur den SW gespielt und mich mit keiner anderen Klasse so wirklich befasst. Was sich aber ändert sobald ich erstmal einen Charakter auf lvl 40 habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eazyflash (14. Oktober 2008)

also bei dem derzeitigen sw frage ich mich wofür der wirklich zu gebrauchen ist.
auf der zinne später mit mehreren sw in grp bringt das vieleicht was.
das geht aber sehr warscheinlich auch mit castern und die haben ihre gruppenberechtigung eher meiner meinung nach (bzw machn den job besser).
btw: wieso nennt sich das teil "schatten"krieger ?
wenn er schleichen könnte wär er ok so wie er ist.


----------



## DrColossus (15. Oktober 2008)

Also halten wir mal fest: 

Range sollte drastisch erhöht werden um wenigstens den Castern etwas vorraus zu haben. Gilt auch für die Mezz, Root und Snare skills!
Cooldown bei haltungen sollte weg.
Fällt die Schwachen sollte nen Instant cast sein.

Wobei mir das erste am wichtigsten wäre!

Der Dmg des SK ist völlig ausreichend!
Wennde deine  100% + Dmg Moralfähigkeit zündest, kannste erst richtig raushaun.
Mit lvl 27 hatte ich da schon 2800er crits an stoffies.

Also vom Dmg her kann ich net meckern


----------



## crazyb00n (15. Oktober 2008)

DrColossus schrieb:


> ...
> Der Dmg des SK ist völlig ausreichend!
> Wennde deine  100% + Dmg Moralfähigkeit zündest, kannste erst richtig raushaun.
> Mit lvl 27 hatte ich da schon 2800er crits an stoffies.
> ...



Mit lvl 31 hab ich mit gutem Equip und 120%dmg Buff sowie Rüstung redizieren an einem Schamanen 2800er (nicht kritisch) gemacht.
So wie du es sagst stimmt es soweit. Reichweite erhöhen ist meiner Meinung nach auch der wichtigste Punkt überhaupt.


----------



## The Adder (15. Oktober 2008)

crazyb00n schrieb:


> Mit lvl 31 hab ich mit gutem Equip und 120%dmg Buff sowie Rüstung redizieren an einem Schamanen 2800er (nicht kritisch) gemacht.
> So wie du es sagst stimmt es soweit. Reichweite erhöhen ist meiner Meinung nach auch der wichtigste Punkt überhaupt.



Signed.

Schaden ist völlig ausreichend. Reichweite könnte ehrlicherweise wirklich höher sein, allerdings wäre für mich der Wegfall des Cooldowns für die Haltungen fast wichtiger.


----------



## DrColossus (15. Oktober 2008)

Sowohl Reichweite als auch CDs müssen weg.

Für Castern muss es eine GEfahr sein in unsere Range zu rennnen..genauso wie es für uns eine Gefahr ist gegen sie anzutreten!

von den CDs vom "fällt die schwachen" ganz zu schweigen -.-


----------



## crazyb00n (7. November 2008)

Mit dem neuesten Patch der kommen wird (1.05), bekommt der SW ja fast nur DMG increases. Hoffe da hat sich doch noch was in der Reichweite getan bei der Späher-Haltung.

Ansonsten liest es sich ganz gut. Dann passt wohl der Thread, denn der SW wird wohl zu schwach gewesen sein.


----------



## Fin777 (12. November 2008)

crazyb00n schrieb:


> Mein Schattenkrieger ist jetzt Level 30 und der ist einfach nur genial. Ich habe mir eben noch schnell nen Bogen bei dem 17er Kapitel geholt (35er Mobs) und die gehen innerhalb weniger Sekunden tot. Man verliert 0-1500gesundheit während des kampfes. Kritische treffer braucht man kaum, alle angriffe sind sau stark. Trotz den 5lvl unterschied kriegt man mit dem SW 1200dmg hin ohne Kritisch zu treffen.



Träume weiter mein lieber Crazyb00n 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Schattenkrieger ist einer der letzten der irgendwas schnell kleinbekommt.
Irgendwann hat jemand in den Scens die Meldung geschrieben " Du bist ausgenommen, Dein Char kann ja sowieso nix" Ich war ziemlich perplex. Aber je höher ich mit dem Schatti steige, desto mehr muß ich ihm rechtgeben.
Ich denke der Patch bringt uns nicht sehr viel....Es werden ja alle Klassen erhöht, sogar die Hexen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG Fin777


----------



## crazyb00n (12. November 2008)

Fin777 schrieb:


> Träume weiter mein lieber Crazyb00n
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dann war es vielleicht doch ein Crit. treffer. Aber mit 40 kriegste 2128 hin und die sind nicht crit. Das ist aber selten der Fall das du mit solchem Schaden triffst, meist wird sehr viel Schaden abgefangen und die beiden Schaden-Buff hast auch nur alle 2min. Die dann auch nur für einen Eiternden Pfeil reichen.
Find es gut das wir endlich mehr dmg bekommen, aber das die anderen auch mehr bekommen (wie du schon sagtest) wird dies wieder ausgleichen. Es sei denn sie erhöhen unseren Schaden mehr als bei den anderen Klassen. Und ich hoffe sie machen den Squigtreiber nicht genau so stark wie den Schattenkrieger. Der kleine Mann hat schließlich ein Pet.


----------



## pbODW (25. November 2008)

Mein Schattenkrieger ist noch ganz klein aber ich hab den mal angefangen, da ich mich als JdK immer gewundert habe, wer mich aus übelster Entfernung mit dots belegt oder debufft hat.

Für hinterhältige Spieler scheint mir das Langohr ganz gut im RvR oder sc geeignet zu sein und zwar aus folgendem einfachen Grund (nicht wegen der skills, davon hab ich noch zu wenig um mitzureden).

Die Reichweite und weil kein Schwein im Zerg bemerkt, von wo aus er getroffen wird. Einen Feuerball sieht jeder und weiß entsprechend, woher er kommt, ein Pfeil aus über hundert Fuss Entfernung ist da wohl eine andere Sache. 

Ich habe auf Level zwei im ersten sc, 11 feindlichen Spielern, meistens Hexenkriegern, den Todesstoss verpasst, nur weil ich weit hinten stand und sich deshalb keiner um mich kümmerte. 

Das mag gegen eingespielte Gruppen nicht mehr helfen aber ich kann nur sagen, dass in unserer Gilde die Melee Klassen neben Heilern und Feuerzauberern auch verstärkt nach den Schattenkriegern Ausschau halten werden, da die um Hintergrund einfach zu ungestört agieren können.


----------



## Montoliou (25. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

als ich gelesen habe das der eiternde Pfeil generfed wurde konnte ichs gar nicht glauben und habs mal ausprobiert.
Ort: Friedhof Talablecland
Ziele: Verrotende Bauern oder Landarbeiter.
Eingesetzte Fähigkeiten: Eiterpfeil, Flammenpfeil, Säurepfeil dann Melee
Eingesetzte Taktiken: 
-Szenario 1 -> Verzauberte Pfeile, zuverlässiges Zielen, Glimmende Pfeile
-Szenario 2 -> Verzauberte Pfeile, zuverlässiges Zielen
-Szenario 3 -> zuverlässiges Zielen

Was konnte ich beobachten?
Szenario 1: 
- Schaden Eiterpfeil -> 841 oder 869 je nach Gegnerlevel
- Schaden Flammenpfeil -> 236 sofort und 187 pro Tick (3mal) über 9 Sekunden
- Schaden Säurepfeil: kann ich hier abbrechen da wie erwartet kein Einfluss der Taktiken.

Szenario 2: 
- Schaden Eiterpfeil -> 841 oder 869 je nach Gegnerlevel
- Schaden Flammenpfeil -> 236 sofort und 126 pro Tick (3mal) über 9 Sekunden

Szenario 3: 
- Schaden Eiterpfeil -> 635 oder 649 je nach Gegnerlevel
- Schaden Flammenpfeil -> 167 sofort und 126 pro Tick (3mal) über 9 Sekunden

Analyse:
Schaden nach jeweils 11 Sekunden:
Szenario 1: 1.638
Szenario 2: 1.455
Szenario 3: 1.180

Wenn Szenario 3 als 100% Schaden definiert werden, macht Szenario 2 123% und Szenario 1 139% Schaden. Dabei gilt es zu bedenken das die 16% mehr Schaden von Szenario 1 an allen Feinden im Umkreis von 20 Fuss gemacht werden. Das sind in meinen BGs (bin Level 30) immer so 3-4 Leute um mein Ziel.

Ich kann also nicht erkennen das verzauberte Pfeile generfed wurde. Der Eiterpfeil steht nur nicht mehr in der Taktik-Beschreibung. Profitieren tut er offensichtlich schon noch.

Probierts doch selber mal aus.

Gruß

Monti 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gesaa (25. November 2008)

Es Stimmt zwar das der SW kein Klasse ist für das 1on1 aber mit dem Überraschungseffekt und Niederringen (Verlangsamung) kriegt man bis auf Tanks (fast) alles geärgert oder sogar gelegt.
Dazu seh ich den SW eher wie den Nekro aus GW (falls das überhaupt jemanden etwas sagt) der ist schließlich auch nicht für den Damage da sondern zum Ärgern anderer Caster und Primär von Healern da.


----------



## crazyb00n (30. November 2008)

Ich (40er) habe heute im Szenario (SP) 1on1 mit einem Destro gekämpft. Dieser war 5 Level unter mir und hatte natürlich auch schlechteres Equip. (Klasse kann ich nicht genau sagen, Hexenkrieger oder JdK, verwechel ich immer).

Der Spieler schien sich mit der Klasse nicht wirklich gut ausgekannt zu haben, kein unsichtbar machen, kein verlangsamen..
so konnte ich den feindlichen Spieler schön aus der Entfernung Kiten, habe ihm Breitkopfpfeil und Schattenstachel drauf gehauen und ihn dann mit gefiederten Pfeil eingedeckt. Doch die Gesundheit ging nur ganz langsam runter und als sie bei ca. 80% war konnte er sich immer wieder sofort hochheilen. Ich hatte keine Chance! Nach etlichen versuchen hab ichs dann aufgegeben und ihn weggekickt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das kann doch nicht sein gegen einen Feind der 5lvl unter einem ist so unterlegen zu sein. Ich meine er war doch das Opfer, er kam nicht einmal an mich ran! Und ich habe 1067Ballistik!! Damit muss man doch was reißen können...


----------



## heretik (1. Dezember 2008)

Keine Unsichtbarkeit und hat sich geheilt? Na dann denk mal genauer nach was es hätte sein können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sigmarpriester und JdK sind von Haus aus schon mal das Dreckigste, was einem solo passieren kann. Dazu noch die Tatsache, dass die beiden Bognerklassen ohnehin keine Solomonster sind... naja, der Rest ist Geschichte.

Auch hier gilt: WAR ist nicht auf Solospiel gebalancet. Auch wenn mein Treiba in der offenen Schlacht eine springende lachende Todesmaschine sein kann... ich würde den Teufel tun und mich irgend einem 1v1 stellen.


----------



## crazyb00n (1. Dezember 2008)

Jo das musste ich dann auch feststellen. Es ist klar das man den Schattenkrieger in der Gruppe viel leichter spielen kann und dann man dann aus weiter Entfernung auf die Gegner feuern kann. Aber ich habe gedacht den kleinen 35er pack ich schon allein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Grp. war gerade am Zergen vor Destrobase und der eine Stand eben allein auf dem großen Felsen in der Mitte)


----------



## Montoliou (1. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

dazu kommt, das Du mit der Geplänkel-Skillung, die ja eher auf Dot und AE-DD ausgelegt ist, zu "langsam" Schaden machst um einen JDK wirklich zu gefährden.
Ich bin mit meinem Späher-SK recht zufrieden. Wie ein paar Post weiter oben zu sehen macht der recht konstanten hohen Schaden.
Ein Char 5 Level unter mir, würde wie folgt von mir angegriffen.
Eiterpfeil (hat mich noch nicht gesehen)
Säurepfeil (hoffentlich sucht er noch)
Schnellfeuer (spätestens jetzt reagiert er)
Flammenpfeil 
(evtl. Wechsel in Ansturmhaltung - opport. Schlag, wirbelnde Bolzen, zurück in Späher)
Eiterpfeil...
.
.
.
Ich schreibe mal den Schaden in der Reihenfolge runter wie er auftritt (ca. Angaben +-100)
1000
250
180*6 in 3 Sekunden
250 + 3*190 in 9 Sekunden
1000

Das sind bis hierher 4050 Schaden in ungefähr 15 Sekunden. Dabei habe ich noch keine Moralfähigkeiten, keine Rachsucht mit Geplänkelhaltung und Niederringen, keine Rachsucht vor Schnellfeuer und kein "zielen" im Eiterpfeilflug eingesetzt. 

Ich schätzte jetzt mal in meinem jugendlichen Leichtsinn, das dieser Damageoutput auch nen JDK ins Schwitzen bringt. Ich weiß das ich einen gut Gespielten nicht besiegen kann. Aber einer der unaufmerksam ist oder sich noch nicht sooo doll auskennt wird Probleme bekommen.

Gruß

Monti

PS: Meine Hoffnung liegt ja bei 1.06 ;-)


----------



## Dreamdancerdubby (24. Februar 2009)

also im nahkampf ist der schattenkrieger echt ne luftnummer...bin jetzt rang 40 und rufrang 37 und so ne nackte (rüstfrei) dunkelelfe rang 31 macht mich mit ihrem gift locker platt eigentlich machen mich alle zu90% nieder und das ist wirklich arm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ,wenn ich nicht so`n warhammerfan wär (hab vorher schon 15 jahre das tabletop gespielt)hät ich schon längst in nen sack gehauen...und jetzt mit nem anderen charakter nochmal von vorn zu beginnen???...na ja und das ist ja nicht nur meine meineng,wie man an den netten komentaren seiner mitspieler wie "kampfente,flüchtling,waffenspender oder kanonenfutter raushören kann...das man im nahkampf nicht so gut ist "ok" aber das man so gut wie keine chance hat ist echt nervend!ein zweites schwert,so ausgewogen das man im 2kampf,wenn man sich geschickt anstellt zumindest ne30&tige chance hat wär echt angebracht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ..."oder"...man macht ihn schneller,damit er besser weglaufen kann,..."oder"...er kriegt nen pet............natülich nen heiler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 heheallerdings in der gruppe wo man seine fernkampftalente zur geltung bringen kann ist er nicht schlecht und im plänklermod kann man ganz gut jagt auf leidende machen.aber wie gesagt das wenn ich im RvR einem zerri begegne besser die beine in die hand nehm demoralisiert ungemein.ist echt nicht böse gemeint aber hätt ich das vorher gewusst wär ich jetzt kein schatti!...nichts destro trotz...auf sie mit gebrüll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lieben gruss an alle warfreaks


----------



## Ankar (24. Februar 2009)

Dreamdancerdubby schrieb:


> also im nahkampf ist der schattenkrieger echt ne luftnummer...bin jetzt rang 40 und rufrang 37 und so ne nackte (rüstfrei) dunkelelfe rang 31 macht mich mit ihrem gift locker platt eigentlich machen mich alle zu90% nieder und das ist wirklich arm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also obwohl ich einen Eisenbrecher als Main Char besitze, habe ich einen schatti lvl 29 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und wenn irgendeine Bhitch auf mich zugerollt kommt schalt ich die Ansturm Haltung an, wirbelnder bolzen, entwaffnen und dann ein Stück wegrennen, Niederringen und dann ist sicher schon ein tank oder so da:p 

Lg Ankar


----------



## Ascían (25. Februar 2009)

Dreamdancerdubby schrieb:


> also im nahkampf ist der schattenkrieger echt ne luftnummer...bin jetzt rang 40 und rufrang 37 und so ne nackte (rüstfrei) dunkelelfe rang 31 macht mich mit ihrem gift locker platt eigentlich machen mich alle zu90% nieder und das ist wirklich arm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Auf Assault auch geskilled? Rüstungen gesockelt? Eine WE sollte für einen ASW überhaupt kein Problem, um genau zu sein sollten nur Heal-gespeccte JdK, Chosen und Blackorcs dich zum Rennen bringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## offlinemodus (25. Februar 2009)

Ascían schrieb:


> Auf Assault auch geskilled? Rüstungen gesockelt? Eine WE sollte für einen ASW überhaupt kein Problem, um genau zu sein sollten nur Heal-gespeccte JdK, Chosen und Blackorcs dich zum Rennen bringen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Gegen gute WE-s hast du keine Chance wenn die WE den first hit haben...
Ich spiele jetzt selbst Assault weil ein bischen Abwechslung wollte, die Skillung ist schon spassig.

JdK kriege ich auch down aber dauert elendig lange(kitten, bolzen, ss drauf und pöte saufen) , da brech ich meistens vorher ab und lass den jdk stehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Chosens sind nur machbar wenn ich ihn von weitem sehe und zeit habe das standard program rauszufahren, kitten und mind 50% wegballern bevor nahkampf sonst schweeeeer

black orc 1 vs 1 melee no go (sein selfheal ist imba) hier kannst du auch mit kitten nix erreichen

aber mit 1.2 wird der assault sk-s härter zu killen sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Binbiniqegabenik (25. Februar 2009)

ich habe auch einen ASW und erinnere mich noch mit vergnügen an eine gelegenheit bei der ich in 1 vs 1 nen (ich glaube Barbar) im Nahkampf besiegt habe... und zwar gleiches lvl ohne vorprogramm im Fernbereich bin halt ständig um ihn herumgerannt und damit kam er nicht zurecht, hat allerdings gedauert^^


----------



## Ascían (26. Februar 2009)

offlinemodus schrieb:


> Gegen gute WE-s hast du keine Chance wenn die WE den first hit haben...
> Ich spiele jetzt selbst Assault weil ein bischen Abwechslung wollte, die Skillung ist schon spassig.
> 
> JdK kriege ich auch down aber dauert elendig lange(kitten, bolzen, ss drauf und pöte saufen) , da brech ich meistens vorher ab und lass den jdk stehen
> ...



Hmm dann laufen auf meinem server nicht soo viele gute WEs rum. Wenn sie den jump kriegt, dann disarm, enfeebling strike entfernen mit der cloak, kurz auf 5ft range laufen um broadhead zu platzieren, und wieder kuscheln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also bei Chosen am besten takedown, alle dots drauf, auf assault switchen und loslegen, dabei immer auf den immunity timer achten um zu stunnen. Leider klappts nur in 50% der Fälle, besonders wenn der Chosen gut equipt ist und seine lameraura anhat.

Blackorcs...no chance. Wirklich Null 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



JdK auf Damage-Specc sind kein Problem, die kann man in Ruhe rooten und erstmal aus der Distanz zudotten, vor allem mit Shadow Sting. Besonders hilfreich find ich hier immer Steady Aim + Swift strikes, wirklich eine nette kombo..

Heal-JdK sind ekelhaft, und unmöglich wenn gut equipt, da SS immer noch zu wenig Heal blockiert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich freue mich auch schon auf 1.2, obwohl für den ASW nichts großartig geändert wird, dafür werden die Gegner generft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffentlich gibt's dann mit 1.3 oder so auch einfach mal +crit auf waffen statt +distanz crit ...


----------



## offlinemodus (27. Februar 2009)

Ascían schrieb:


> Hmm dann laufen auf meinem server nicht soo viele gute WEs rum. Wenn sie den jump kriegt, dann disarm, enfeebling strike entfernen mit der cloak, kurz auf 5ft range laufen um broadhead zu platzieren, und wieder kuscheln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ja mit 1.3 würde ich auch gerne mehr melee crit sehen wollen für uns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



assault gefällt mir immer besser, späher spec ist mir momentan langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit 1.2 gibt es ein versteckten Pimp Up des SK-s aber ich sage nichts ohne meine Anwalt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Craygan (27. Februar 2009)

SK zu schwach? Wenn mir jemand erklären könnte was der SK denn nun sein soll denke ich mal darüber nach...

Assault ist für mich die Skillung der Hoffnungslosen. Nicht das Assault nicht funktionieren würde, sie funktioniert eher zu gut im Vergleich zu anderen Skillungen. Trotzdem ist ein Assault der darauf geskilled, tacktiert und ausgerüstet ist kein Rangler mehr, nicht mal mehr ein Hybrid, er ist ein reiner Melee. 

Ansonsten sieht es eher bitter aus für Spieler die nicht nur aus dem sicheren Zerg heraus spielen wollen. SK ist ein reiner Zergchar, (wollte man missgünstig gegenüber WAR sein könnte man sagen: Ja, damit ist der doch DER perfekte WAR-Char!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Im Melee ist er sofort tot (die Skills um Abstand zu gewinnen wurden immer unnützer). 
Ein indirekter harter Nerf war die Änderung an der Positonsabfrage. Waren früher die Melees kaum spielbar weil Gegner ständig "ausser Range" obwohl sie direkt vor einem standen sind jetzt die Rangler benachteiligt, Melees sind 4 Charlängen hinter mir und treffen mich - kiten ist fast unmöglich geworden.
Plänkler = only Zerg und kann ohne Privatheiler nicht sinnvoll gespielt werden. 
Späher = only Zerg.

Ist halt ein dickes, wattiges Schutzschild hinter dem man sich verstecken kann wenn man sagt man balanced nicht 1vs1 . Natürlich haben dann einige Klasse kaum eine Konterklasse mehr und andere wie der SK nur noch Konterklassen.

Zusammenfassend zum SK als Bogenschütze kann man wohl folgenden Satz sagen: Hast du keine Lust mehr aus dem Zerg heraus zu leechen hast du auch keine Lust auf WAR. 

In diesem Sinne, mein Acc läuft am 29.2 aus.


----------



## Dreamdancerdubby (28. Februar 2009)

Ankar schrieb:


> Also obwohl ich einen Eisenbrecher als Main Char besitze, habe ich einen schatti lvl 29
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wenn er da ist...


----------



## Dreamdancerdubby (28. Februar 2009)

Craygan schrieb:


> SK zu schwach? Wenn mir jemand erklären könnte was der SK denn nun sein soll denke ich mal darüber nach...
> 
> Assault ist für mich die Skillung der Hoffnungslosen. Nicht das Assault nicht funktionieren würde, sie funktioniert eher zu gut im Vergleich zu anderen Skillungen. Trotzdem ist ein Assault der darauf geskilled, tacktiert und ausgerüstet ist kein Rangler mehr, nicht mal mehr ein Hybrid, er ist ein reiner Melee.
> 
> ...


das soll ja wohl ein witz sein


----------



## Dreamdancerdubby (28. Februar 2009)

Binbiniqegabenik schrieb:


> ich habe auch einen ASW und erinnere mich noch mit vergnügen an eine gelegenheit bei der ich in 1 vs 1 nen (ich glaube Barbar) im Nahkampf besiegt habe... und zwar gleiches lvl ohne vorprogramm im Fernbereich bin halt ständig um ihn herumgerannt und damit kam er nicht zurecht, hat allerdings gedauert^^



hab auch schon`n paar kleingekriegt so ises nicht
IST MIR ABER EffEkTIEV zuwenig mich maaaaal freuen zu dürfen...
ist und bleibt ne "kampfente"


----------



## Ascían (2. März 2009)

Craygan schrieb:


> SK zu schwach? Wenn mir jemand erklären könnte was der SK denn nun sein soll denke ich mal darüber nach...
> 
> Assault ist für mich die Skillung der Hoffnungslosen. Nicht das Assault nicht funktionieren würde, sie funktioniert eher zu gut im Vergleich zu anderen Skillungen. Trotzdem ist ein Assault der darauf geskilled, tacktiert und ausgerüstet ist kein Rangler mehr, nicht mal mehr ein Hybrid, er ist ein reiner Melee.
> 
> ...




In einigen Punkten hast du Recht.

Der ASW ist natürlich full Melee, aber hat eben noch nette ranged DoTs, weswegen er sich nicht ganz so langweilig wie ein "normaler" melee-dd spielt. Auch die fehlenden Root/Snare-Dispells sind nervig, aber dafür läuft man ja auch mit ~3000 Rüstung rum, das kann ein HJ zB nicht. ASW erfordern ähnlich wir Skirmish-Specc'd SW viel Aufmerksamkeit, da man als Hybride eben nicht die Escape-Abilities einer spezialisierten Klasse hat, onbwohl man in unmittelbarerer Nähe der Front rumwerkelt. Das wiederum stört kaum bei Scout, dank der 110ft Range kann man schön relaxt nuken, wobei man darauf halt alle 2 Minuten warten muss (VoN+UF+Festering). Im 1vs1 hat man dafür mehr Utility als die meisten anderen Klassen, zumindest im Assault-Tree, dank Root+Stun+Disarm und das alles ohne Parry oder so gehabt zu haben. Nur die Immu-Timer nerven 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Fazit nach 6 Monaten SW:

Scout -> Keep-Defs und ORVR im Zerg, passabel im PvE

Skirmish -> Scenarios, am besten welche wo sich alles schön knubbelt, gut im PvE

Assault -> Scenarios und Soloplay im ORVR, gut im PvE


----------



## gkopesky (5. März 2009)

Ascían schrieb:


> In einigen Punkten hast du Recht.
> 
> Der ASW ist natürlich full Melee, aber hat eben noch nette ranged DoTs, weswegen er sich nicht ganz so langweilig wie ein "normaler" melee-dd spielt. Auch die fehlenden Root/Snare-Dispells sind nervig, aber dafür läuft man ja auch mit ~3000 Rüstung rum, das kann ein HJ zB nicht. ASW erfordern ähnlich wir Skirmish-Specc'd SW viel Aufmerksamkeit, da man als Hybride eben nicht die Escape-Abilities einer spezialisierten Klasse hat, onbwohl man in unmittelbarerer Nähe der Front rumwerkelt. Das wiederum stört kaum bei Scout, dank der 110ft Range kann man schön relaxt nuken, wobei man darauf halt alle 2 Minuten warten muss (VoN+UF+Festering). Im 1vs1 hat man dafür mehr Utility als die meisten anderen Klassen, zumindest im Assault-Tree, dank Root+Stun+Disarm und das alles ohne Parry oder so gehabt zu haben. Nur die Immu-Timer nerven
> 
> ...



Ich hab jetzt meinen Schattenkrieger auf Lvl 31 hochgebracht und muss dir in allen Punkten recht geben: hält passabel viel aus, teilt brav aus und man kann sich eigentlich während der Schlacht überlegen, ob man sich lieber vorne oder hinten aufhält. Im Gegensatz zu meinem Mainchar (Feuerzauberer) macht er allerdings schon um einiges weniger an schaden - dafür lebt er auch länger ohne Heiler als der BW :-)!

lg,
Brad


----------



## Lideric (17. Mai 2009)

es kommt ja eh bald der nerf, denn wir machen zuviel dmg siehe pic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blaminator (19. Mai 2009)

250.000 dmg ist doch nicht viel für nen guten Scout SW, da mach ich locker 500.000+ dmg in Schlacht um Praag. Liegt aber an meinen Taktiken mit erhöten Flammenpfeilschaden, Eitenderpfeil und Pflammenpfeil umgehen Ressi. und dann noch + 20% Crit. bei einem kritischen Treffer, Crite. ich mit dem Pflammenpfeil schon mit 650-850 dmg und dann kommen die Ticks mit 450-500 dmg. Aber leider wird ja der AoE Schaden von Gaspfeil und Pflammenfeil generft, dafür sollen wir aber jetzt im Singeltraget dmg bis zu 7500 dmg Crits raushauen und dabei haue ich jetzt schon bei gegernischen Spielern 5500-6000 dmg Crits raus.

M.f.G. Blaminator


----------

